# Available State Records?



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

Do any of you know of a place where there's a listing of records by USA States? (i.e. Californian Records for all events taken place, Michigan, New York...)

I'm in Texas and I'm trying to find out the single best 3x3x3 time in competition and out of competition, as well as the record 3x3x3 averages here in and out of competitions.


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2009)

Doesn't exist as far as I know, unless someone with way too much time and information on their hands has compiled it somewhere.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

No, information about states isn't even collected at most competitions...though I think if I looked at the list of the top USA cubers, I could determine the state of most.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, and by Texas records I mean this:

The best time achieved by a USA citizen during a competition held within Texas state lines.
OutOfComp. - The best time achieved by a USA citizen who resides in Texas, while in Texas. Well, I wonder if it would count if I went out of state for a week and broke a record here, and then came back?

In WCA comps, you represent your home country, regardless of where you are.
So actually, as long as you live in Texas, it should count...

After checking records, the best time that fits the qualifications is 13.97


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2009)

Where the competition is held shouldn't matter at all, if you really want to know the Texas State Record. National records are just given to the fastest time by someone from that country, regardless of where or when the competition is, and it only makes sense to do state records the same way. You should just look for the fastest single by someone from Texas.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

That seems like an arbitrary definition.

Macky got 12.26 single and 14.59 avg in 2005 in a Texas competition.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Where the competition is held shouldn't matter at all, if you really want to know the Texas State Record. National records are just given to the fastest time by someone from that country, regardless of where or when the competition is, and it only makes sense to do state records the same way. You should just look for the fastest single by someone from Texas.



Which can't be on the WCA site because that information isn't shown. 

And so the research begins.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think the Californian's single 3x3x3 solve is 10.08, no?

EDIT: 10.00? Lucas compete's for Germany though.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

I claim Leyan Lo in the name of New Jersey!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought I remembered signing my name under Alabama in a Wiki somebody posted sometime ago. Everyone was supposed to sign their name under their respective state. Am I the only one that remembers this?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> I thought I remembered signing my name under Alabama in a Wiki somebody posted sometime ago. Everyone was supposed to sign their name under their respective state. Am I the only one that remembers this?



I saw that several weeks ago, I'll sign it soon.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2009)

Do I win New York? Where are Rowe and Mitchell from?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I remembered signing my name under Alabama in a Wiki somebody posted sometime ago. Everyone was supposed to sign their name under their respective state. Am I the only one that remembers this?
> ...



If you know where it is, please post a link. I'd like to look at it again.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Do I win New York? Where are Rowe and Mitchell from?



No, Rowe is New York (Long Island).

Mitchell is DC area (Virginia).


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



It's here in the Wiki: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Forum_cubers_by_location


----------



## pjk (Mar 12, 2009)

This brings up an interesting point. 

Perhaps we should start collecting more information about a competitor during the registration process. This would allow for more in-depth analysis of results by region, gender, etc. The WCA is still pretty small, but it is growing quite fast. I think it would be great to eventually have more information about each competitor which can be entered into the database and analyzed. I think now is a good time to start.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Thanks a lot! I guess I'm the Alabama state champ so far!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 12, 2009)

pjk said:


> This brings up an interesting point.
> 
> Perhaps we should start collecting more information about a competitor during the registration process. This would allow for more in-depth analysis of results by region, gender, etc. The WCA is still pretty small, but it is growing quite fast. I think it would be great to eventually have more information about each competitor which can be entered into the database and analyzed. I think now is a good time to start.



I agree. Although I wouldn't think of it as a big deal if I _was_ the fastest in Alabama, it'd still be cool to have a breakdown of the cubing world by state.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I'd hold the state record for Michigan... unless there are other MI cubers I'm unaware of. xP


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

Top 25 for USA:
1	Rowe Hessler	8.91 New York
2	Phil Thomas 9.44 Indiana
3	Mitchell Stern	10.06	Virginia
4	Dan Dzoan 10.08 California
5	Dan Cohen 10.11 Pennsylvania
6	Michael Gottlieb	10.30	New York
7	Jason Baum 10.43 Pennsylvania (VA)
8 Ravi Fernando	10.43	Missouri
9	Andy Tsao 10.47 California
10	Toby Mao 10.48 California
11	Leyan Lo 10.63 New Jersey (CA)
12	Chris Dzoan 10.64 California
13	Andrew Kang	10.68 Georgia
14	Timothy Sun	10.77	New Jersey (China)
15	Ryan Patricio	11.00 California
16	Brian Kim 11.08 California
17	David Gomes	11.11 California
18	Anthony Hsu	11.19 New Jersey
19	Alexander Yu	11.33	New Jersey
20	Joseph Gibney	11.34	?? - Virginia - ??
21	Phillip Espinoza	11.44 California
22	John-Michael Clay	11.53	New York
23	Ging-Ging Lin	11.59 California
24	Erik Johnson	11.67	New York
25	Frank Morris	11.83	Idaho

Not sure where Joseph Gibney originates from exactly.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> I think I'd hold the state record for Michigan... unless there are other MI cubers I'm unaware of. xP



Jon Morris.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

pjk said:


> This brings up an interesting point.
> 
> Perhaps we should start collecting more information about a competitor during the registration process. This would allow for more in-depth analysis of results by region, gender, etc. The WCA is still pretty small, but it is growing quite fast. I think it would be great to eventually have more information about each competitor which can be entered into the database and analyzed. I think now is a good time to start.



Well that's make me a little happier, glad the idea popped up. So I guess the best way to start is to make sure people on this site add themselves to the list on the Wiki. Those links take you to their profiles, and if they have a WCA profile, there's a link to those from there.



ajmorgan25 said:


> I agree. Although I wouldn't think of it as a big deal if I _was_ the fastest in Alabama, it'd still be cool to have a breakdown of the cubing world by state.


Yeah, it would one of those things you tell any friends of yours that are interested in your cubing, and I have several of them. 



kippy33 said:


> I think I'd hold the state record for Michigan... unless there are other MI cubers I'm unaware of. xP


If I ever move back in the future, I'll give you a run for your... ______?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> Not sure where Tim Sun or Joseph Gibney originate from exactly.



Well is it where you are from, or where you live. That sounds like where you come from, not where you're at. If that were true, I'd be going for MI records.

But I think I'm reading into too much.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd hold the state record for Michigan... unless there are other MI cubers I'm unaware of. xP
> ...



Yeah, I just thought of him minutes after posting.

And IamWEB, if such classification were to exist, I'm pretty sure you can pick your state like people do country, you either live or originate there.


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Oh, and by Texas records I mean this:
> 
> The best time achieved by a USA citizen during a competition held within Texas state lines.
> OutOfComp. - The best time achieved by a USA citizen who resides in Texas, while in Texas. Well, I wonder if it would count if I went out of state for a week and broke a record here, and then came back?
> ...



I still had my Texas license when I did my 13.22  Do I win?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and by Texas records I mean this:
> ...



You're shelly, you win regardless.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> I still had my Texas license when I did my 13.22  Do I win?



Shelley, you still haven't beaten my 3x3 single?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 12, 2009)

Tim Sun is from NJ originally.


So, I think i have the PA records for:

4x4 Single
5x5 Single/Average
6x6 Single/Average
7x7 Single/Average
Megaminx Single/Average
Square-1 Single/Average
Clock Average

The other events are probable, but I'm quite sure about those events


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I still had my Texas license when I did my 13.22  Do I win?
> ...



Oh lol .07 seconds apart.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Tim Sun is from NJ originally.
> 
> 
> So, I think i have the PA records for:
> ...


And I have the Burton records for 3x3 (s/a), 4x4 (s/a), 5x5 (s/a), 2x2 (s/a), oh (s/a), bld, magic (s/a), mmagic (s/a), sq1 (s/a), clock (s/a), pyram (s/a), megaminx (s/a), fewest moves, & being cool. I do not have the Burton record for youngest or oldest.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Although I wouldn't think of it as a big deal if I _was_ the fastest in Alabama, it'd still be cool to have a breakdown of the cubing world by state.
> ...




Exactly! Honestly though, it would be nice to have a state-by-state breakdown within the US. It would definitely let me know of other cubers out there that live in my area. It could also give easier access to contact local people about possible competitions.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



I believe that is part of what cubingusa.com was designed for.


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I still had my Texas license when I did my 13.22  Do I win?
> ...



I'll start worrying about that once you beat my 3x3 average.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2009)

I have every possible Gottlieb record. But that was an easy one.

I also have the Michael records for 3x3 single, 4x4 single/avg, 5x5 single/avg, 7x7 single/avg, OH single/avg, fewest moves, megaminx single/avg, pyraminx single/avg, clock single/avg, magic single/avg, and master magic single/avg. (Note I'm not counting people named Michal, since that's spelled differently.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I have every possible Gottlieb record. But that was an easy one.


C'mon. Be serious and evaluate IRs.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Tim Sun is from NJ originally.
> 
> 
> So, I think i have the PA records for:
> ...



Well, seeing as how I'm from Missouri you also hold the record for Clock Single, and then somebody else (not you, too lazy to check) holds the record for 2x2 single. Unless flooom is from PA, then I wouldnt have held it anyway.

I hold MO records for:
2x2 single
Clock single and avg
Sq1 single and avg
and I think I am tied with Waris for Magic avg, and I have single by .01

everything else belongs to either Waris, Siraj, or Ravi.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> I claim Leyan Lo in the name of New Jersey!



Do I count as New Jersey as well?



> Not sure where Tim Sun or Joseph Gibney originate from exactly.



What, I told you before. 

I claim all "Tim" or "Timothy" records: 3x3 single/average, 4x4 single/average, 5x5 single/average, 2x2 single/average, 3x3BLD, 3x3OH single/average, megaminx single/mean, Square-1 single/mean, Magic single/mean, MM average, 3f single/mean.

For "Sun," I got it all.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! Honestly though, it would be nice to have a state-by-state breakdown within the US. It would definitely let me know of other cubers out there that live in my area. It could also give easier access to contact local people about possible competitions.
> ...



Yup, that was basically the main point of CubingUSA.com.

For the competitions I've run (MN Open 2007/2008, WI Open 2008, Twin Cities 2009), I've collected participant's zip code. This helps me determine where competitors are from (for future competitions), and when planning events. For example, I can tell that no local competitors participate in blindfold, so I don't bother to put it on the schedule, and will add it if someone asks.

But yeah, if people registered on CubingUSA.com, I could periodically grab the WCA results and determine the State record holders.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I have every possible Gottlieb record. But that was an easy one.
> 
> I also have the Michael records for 3x3 single, 4x4 single/avg, 5x5 single/avg, 7x7 single/avg, OH single/avg, fewest moves, megaminx single/avg, pyraminx single/avg, clock single/avg, magic single/avg, and master magic single/avg. (Note I'm not counting people named Michal, since that's spelled differently.)



Well lucky you. I personally have been having a lot of trouble with all the "T. Mao" speedsolve records.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



Sorry! Didn't even know about CubingUSA.com.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I also have the Michael records for 3x3 single, 4x4 single/avg, 5x5 single/avg, 7x7 single/avg, OH single/avg, fewest moves, megaminx single/avg, pyraminx single/avg, clock single/avg, magic single/avg, and master magic single/avg. (Note I'm not counting people named Michal, since that's spelled differently.)



I'm tied with you on fewest moves. My name is technically Michael; I just like to go by Mike.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I claim Leyan Lo in the name of New Jersey!
> ...



I didn't want to make a false claim. I thought that was the case, but I wasn't certain.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 3rd in New York? :O


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I have Sarah records for 3x3 and OH


----------



## Joseph Gibney (Mar 19, 2009)

> Not sure where Tim Sun or Joseph Gibney originate from exactly.



I'm originally from Maryland, but I now go to school at RPI in Troy, NY.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> So, I think i have the PA records for:
> 
> 4x4 Single
> 5x5 Single/Average
> ...



I think you could claim it for every event. >_>


----------



## Bryan (Mar 19, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



So, it provides exactly what you've been wanting, yet you still haven't signed up yet? 

anyway, I'll check with Ron or Stefan to see if there's some way they'd like me to pull data and I'll work on displaying state records. Obviously, many of them won't be accurate because some people won't be on the site.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 19, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > So, I think i have the PA records for:
> ...



Are you forgetting Jason and Alex Cook?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2009)

I think my 14.00 single is the fastest time done by a Texas resident at an official competition in Texas.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I think my 14.00 single is the fastest time done by a Texas resident at an official competition in Texas.



Maybe, but I don't think you'd count, since Texas is not in Belize


----------

